# Historic GSD photo collection thread



## onyx'girl

I thought it would be great if everyone could add old photo's they run across in one thread.
Add any information that comes with the photo.

I'll start it off with this.
Frankfurt show 1926 - judge; Captain Max von Stephanitz.








I don't know the year of this one, Eick von der Hammerwiese
DDR 7200002









Seigo von der Ponykoppel
DDR 8006021
06.02.1980


----------



## onyx'girl

Lord v. Gleisdreieck DDR - Bite work.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Courtney

Training session, 1919


----------



## Courtney

1934


----------



## Courtney

1915


----------



## Courtney

A dog sits in the middle of an empty Times Square during 10-minute civil defense test air raid alert in New York, on April 28, 1961. Besides the dog, only police are visible in the usually bustling area.


----------



## onyx'girl

Champions form the competitions in Germany 1900-1906


----------



## Curtis

This is one of my favorites. The photo says "WWII training"

http://cdn.gifbay.com/2014/01/a_ger...ble_heights_in_a_ww2_training_camp-114407.gif

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog

Jane-- is the last one in your first post from 1980? 

Courtney-- is that a house in the 1934 one? Wow. (Sorry, a little off topic)

Also, look at how clean Times Square looks. 

Curtis-- amazing.


----------



## onyx'girl

RocketDog said:


> Jane-- is the last one in your first post from 1980?
> 
> Courtney-- is that a house in the 1934 one? Wow. (Sorry, a little off topic)
> 
> Also, look at how clean Times Square looks.
> 
> Curtis-- amazing.


Curtis, that is a favorite of mine too...stealth! Thanks for sharing it. 
I assume it is from 1980...pulled it off the DDR fb page. There are some great old photos on that page.


----------



## Okie2

My all time favorite..........

Rin Tin Tin and Lee Duncan (Owner and Trainer of the dog that saved Hollywood)


----------



## onyx'girl

1955 early K-9 Unit


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Circa 1915


----------



## Mickeynads

This is a great thread!! I love seeing the original GSDs with their straight back!! Absolutely love the gif image of the high jump, that is absolutely amazing how high it got!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## onyx'girl




----------



## Courtney

Jet of Iada - During WWII, this black German Shepherd was trained in search & rescue and anti-sabotage work. He is credited with saving over 50 lives after air attacks in London during the latter part of the war and received the Dickin Medal for his actions.


----------



## Courtney

First Lady, Jackie Kennedy and Clipper. He's reported to have slept at the foot of her bed every night.


----------



## Courtney

President Hoover and his beloved King Tut.


----------



## Courtney




----------



## Courtney

Franklin Delano Roosevelt and his daughter, Anna, with their German Shepherd dog, "Chief of the Mohawk". May 1920 during the Seventh annual Dog Show of the Washington Kennel Club.


----------



## Courtney

No info on this one but I like the pic.


----------



## Courtney

WWI, French Red Cross dog with gas mask, 1917


----------



## Courtney

I debated posting this one....
Hitler and his German Shepherd Blondie.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Pre-1930's but no verified date. 



1930's Circus in Paris


Boston 1969


----------



## Courtney

Gregory Peck with his German Shepherd Slip.


----------



## scarfish

Courtney said:


> I debated posting this one....
> Hitler and his German Shepherd Blondie.


great lookin' dog. sucks it prolly never knew what a jerk off it's owner was. i wonder if it ever took a dump on his floor.


----------



## ApselBear

Courtney said:


> I debated posting this one....
> Hitler and his German Shepherd Blondie.


It humanizes a monster in a way. You see his dog trying to play with him just as your dog might. But I don't see this as a bad thing, it kind of reminds us younger generations that this was a real human that brought out some terrible acts upon mankind. For me, it just makes the whole era real and makes me stop and reconsider my thoughts on it all.

Just as importantly, for those of you who neglect your animals... a genocidal maniac cared for his dog, so can you

Edit: 
Oh and I love the '69 Boston pic. You can tell which handlers are confident in their K9 and which is a little unsure.


----------



## Harry and Lola

Courtney said:


> I debated posting this one....
> Hitler and his German Shepherd Blondie.


Regardless of his unhealthy politics and psychopath personalty apparently he had a great love for his GSD Blondie, I'm sure something we all understand.


----------



## scarfish

Whiteshepherds said:


> Boston 1969


you prolly just made a lot of people feel real old by posting a 1969 pic in a "historic" thread. i can safely say i missed being that historic by 10 years!


----------



## Bogee's Boss

Awesome!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

scarfish said:


> you prolly just made a lot of people feel real old by posting a 1969 pic in a "historic" thread. i can safely say i missed being that historic by 10 years!


 I was a senior in high school in 1969.


----------



## Harry and Lola

I'd like to share with you 2 pics, 1 of my Great Aunty and the other my Great Uncle. My Great Aunt was responsible for my love of the breed and she owned GSDs in the 1950's, 60's, 70's and 80's then took care of my GSD girl in 1989 to 1993, she had a genuine love of the breed.

Sorry about the quality of the photos.


----------



## K9POPPY

I love seeing how GSD's used to look like- Bob


----------



## Courtney

I love the pics everyone shared. This thread was a really good idea. Let's continue to keep it going as we come across pictures


----------



## scarfish

Whiteshepherds said:


> I was a senior in high school in 1969.


that's 'cause you're prehistoric.


----------



## Mickeynads

Thanks everyone for sharing your pics, i really enjoy looking at them  great thread!


----------



## onyx'girl

I have been enjoying these photo's too! Thanks to all who are sharing....can't wait to see what is posted next!


----------



## onyx'girl

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3670976745147&set=vb.1596722905&type=2&theater
video of working dogs from 1948(not in English)


----------



## Courtney

Poet and novelist Vita Sackville.


----------



## Courtney

First World War (1914-1919) - Pictures of German Soldier with his German Shepherd


----------



## GSDGunner

Not historical in the national/famous sense but thought I'd share.

This is from my hometown of Ventnor NJ. Ventnor is located right next to Atlantic City.


Looks like a big K9 dept. 


These are from the Atlantic City K9 unit but are undated:


----------



## onyx'girl

Courtney said:


> Poet and novelist Vita Sackville.


I love those boots! And the cigarette holder


----------



## onyx'girl

Marko vom Osterteich 1970's










Gero von der Schiebockmühle 1969


----------



## Whiteshepherds

onyx'girl said:


> I love those boots! And the cigarette holder


LOL, I thought the same thing, love those boots!


----------



## onyx'girl




----------



## MichaelE

And not a sloped back in the lot. Wonder why that is...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Great thread . Can't believe I missed it until now.


----------



## Wodinaz

MichaelE said:


> And not a sloped back in the lot. Wonder why that is...


I was going to say the same thing lol. You beat me to it, bravo.


----------



## onyx'girl

On this day, remembering the King's anniversary of his demise in 1977


----------



## RunShepherdRun

Birmingham, AL, 1963
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...civil-rights-exploded-south-article-1.1071793


----------



## RunShepherdRun

Germany, 1936. Training in a SV Ortsgruppe.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsBi0PehfAM


----------



## lauren43

onyx'girl said:


> Champions form the competitions in Germany 1900-1906
> 
> [



The dogs at the top, I actually think their hind end was higher than their front end, no? That being said they seem to have such little heads...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil

the king Farouk with his 2 GSDs and he was the first guy to get GSDs in Egypt and he gave 11 dogs to the police academy in the 1950's
http://i.imgur.com/0RzStZC.jpg


That's the first police dog in Egypt and he cought more than 30 criminals! He is called 'Haul' in the 1950's
http://i.imgur.com/mCHPC8X.jpg

That's the third president mohamed el sadat with his HUGE dog in the 1970's
http://i.imgur.com/voLCDh9.jpg


----------



## carmspack

Sportwaffen K9


----------



## DaniFani

lauren43 said:


> The dogs at the top, I actually think their hind end was higher than their front end, no? That being said they seem to have such little heads...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Those that know more can correct me if I'm wrong...but, I think the "huge head" thing that you read on so many "DDR Shepherds for sale" websites, is a newer trend. I think they were always supposed to be medium sized dogs in every sense of the word....including heads (as seen in most* of the pictures throughout history). Americans just seem obsessed with oversized things, including heads, paws, height, etc... Pretty much any extreme lol. Imho, extremes are rarely a good thing.


----------



## onyx'girl

DaniFani said:


> Those that know more can correct me if I'm wrong...but, I think the "huge head" thing that you read on so many "DDR Shepherds for sale" websites, is a newer trend. I think they were always supposed to be medium sized dogs in every sense of the word....including heads (as seen in most* of the pictures throughout history). Americans just seem obsessed with oversized things, including heads, paws, height, etc... Pretty much any extreme lol. Imho, extremes are rarely a good thing.


 I agree, and many SL breeders are breeding for a big blocky head. Like the dog will be more masculine because of the size of the head. ha


----------



## d4mmo

I love this thread, I wonder how different they were back then aside from looks


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Great thread!


----------



## onyx'girl

The dogs weren't the only ones who were leggy! 
German Shepherd Dog, dated 1945

Format: Snapshot
Origin: Europe


----------



## Sabis mom

http://cdn3.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/17704.jpg -1983

http://cdn1.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/17017.jpg-1978

http://cdn2.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/22480.jpg-1969

http://www.ddrlegends.com/img/images/image004_.jpg -1950?




It may be more pronounced, but they look pretty blocky to me.

I do agree that the extreme look is ever popular, with anything


----------



## arycrest

I'm not sure how I missed seeing this thread but I just love it ... what a fantastic collection of old pictures.


----------



## halifax

Excellent thread.


----------



## onyx'girl

https://www.facebook.com/maximilien.burgai/videos/1605274336374487/


----------



## Castlemaid

What a cool video!! I'd love to know what year it was made. Title is Dogs with Jobs. The rescues were all staged, but they were based on previous real situations. Max, the avalanche GSD was hailed as a hero, having done over 700 avalanche rescues in ONE YEAR! The final rescue was a police tracking school graduation exercise based on a true scenario of two children having been lost in a cave and being found by a police dog. The commentator did mention that it was an extremely difficult track, even for a very well trained dog (no kidding!!!).


----------



## onyx'girl

East German youtube, after the wall:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz_jnPmYcu4


----------



## Whiteshepherds

onyx'girl said:


> East German youtube, after the wall:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz_jnPmYcu4


That was really interesting, thanks for post it.


----------



## kshadow

They were gorgeous then and they are gorgeous now! I love this breed!:hug:
Every single picture I see of German Shepherds are stunning!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Found some pretty cool old video's...let's see if I can get them to show up. 
Royal Air Force War Dogs


----------



## Whiteshepherds

1939-Not sure why the dog would be 3 miles away from the handler...wonder if they ever actually used this technology?


----------



## onyx'girl

https://ruthcrisler.wordpress.com/2012/11/17/old-dog-training-movie/


----------



## Shepherd55

These video's were very interesting to watch


----------

